# Tester para cables de audio



## Selkir (Ene 13, 2010)

Quería saber si hay algún circuito que sirva para testear los cabls de audio.
Lo he visto y lo he usado, y me gustaría saber si hay algún circuito por ahí para poder armarlo.

En el siguiente link se puede apreciar lo que es ese aparato: http://www.musicstore.de/es_ES/ESP/...hringer-CT-100-Kabeltester/art-PAH0001463-000

Pd. no se si está en el lugar indicado o si infrinjo alguna norma; si es así pido disculpas.

Un saludo


----------

